# Branksome - BRAAP!!!!



## El Jefe (Nov 19, 2008)

nicely done.


----------



## whoha (Nov 19, 2008)

no longer available


----------



## El Jefe (Nov 19, 2008)

it is  - i just clicked on the link


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 19, 2008)

very well done 

I'd never heard of the place until now.


----------



## El Jefe (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm almost from there. In that Branksome is basically a  bit of Parkstone, which IS where I'm from


----------



## whoha (Nov 19, 2008)

ha ha ,downtown dorzzet


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Nov 20, 2008)

awesome - that's filmed about 5 mins from my house 

you wouldn't get that in Hampshire


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 20, 2008)

Has every town in the UK got one of these videos now?

This is one of the better ones tho.


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 20, 2008)

Could you explain what's in the YouTube video, please?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Nov 20, 2008)

There's an occasional  bit of wheat to be found in the 'parochial regional hip-hop' pile of chaff.

I like Kid Acne's 'South Yorks'


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 20, 2008)

boskysquelch said:


> Could you explain what's in the YouTube video, please?


A popular "beat combo", m'lud.


----------



## Kevicious (Nov 20, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> nicely done.




oh my daaaays

these guys are straight outta Compton (Acres)

Wonder if they fancy going on tour....?


----------



## El Jefe (Nov 20, 2008)

Kevicious said:


> oh my daaaays
> 
> these guys are straight outta Compton (Acres)
> 
> Wonder if they fancy going on tour....?



It'd change the world 

I still have my pic stood over the Acres bit of the sign pulling a buffalo stance.

I assume EVERYONE did it


----------



## Herbsman. (Nov 20, 2008)

Fucking quality man, I exopected it to be a bare pisstake attthe beginning but its actually really good in its own right.


----------



## Kevicious (Nov 21, 2008)

Herbsman. said:


> Fucking quality man, I exopected it to be a bare pisstake attthe beginning but its actually really good in its own right.



Yeah, fo shizzle.

I've heard it's going to feature on series 6 of The Swyre (Dorset cop drama starring Dominic West and Nick Berry).


----------



## geekpenguin (Nov 21, 2008)

Brilliant XD sent it to a couple of people round the office - lol hilarious! We're getting lots of odd looks though...


----------



## Looby (Nov 23, 2008)

I know that woman that you can see in the nightowl, she lives down my road.


----------



## Kevicious (Nov 25, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> I know that woman that you can see in the nightowl, she lives down my road.




Me and Mrs Vicious once had to take shelter in the Night Owl after a ruck on a train back from the Hothouse. Bunch of Lebowski-esque goth nihilists screaming vengeance at us while they smashed a phone box up in front of the grassy knoll.


Them were the days them were...


----------



## hermitical (Nov 25, 2008)

Kevicious said:


> Hothouse



you indie cunt


----------



## Kevicious (Nov 25, 2008)

hermitical said:


> you indie cunt



It had a metal night too. Your might have blended in there with your Bear look if you'd tried a bit harder.


----------



## El Jefe (Nov 25, 2008)

Kevicious said:


> It had a metal night too. Your might have blended in there with your Bear look if you'd tried a bit harder.



My London mate's Kev is now living with the old DJ from the Hothouse's golden era, also called Kev.


----------



## Kevicious (Nov 26, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> My London mate's Kev is now living with the old DJ from the Hothouse's golden era, also called Kev.



Is that the Kev who DJ-ed with Glen in the 90s? They were great.

Or was there another Kev that gave his name to Kev's House (pre-Hothouse and before my time)???


----------



## El Jefe (Nov 26, 2008)

it's deffo the 90s one

Kevin's House was funny. Lots of Boscombe fuckheads pretending they were on pills


----------



## Kevicious (Nov 26, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> it's deffo the 90s one



Brilliant! Tell your Kev to tell his Kev that this Kev thought he was great.

Until they got sacked and it wasn't as good anymore


----------



## El Jefe (Nov 26, 2008)

Heh!!!

Kevs across the world.


----------



## Kevicious (Nov 26, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> Heh!!!
> 
> Kevs across the world.



You gotta feel sorry for Dynamo Kev tonight


----------



## El Jefe (Nov 26, 2008)

And poor Chicken Kev


----------



## Kevicious (Nov 26, 2008)

That really is enough


----------



## El Jefe (Nov 26, 2008)

i think you may be right.

how's life anyway?


----------



## Kevicious (Nov 26, 2008)

Pretty good cheers

some Who's Afear'd madness coming up soon if you're interested - I'll mail you.

Gonna try and fix the Daily Echo's battle of the bands too, with an anti-Bournemouth song. Might need some online campaigning done if you know anyone suitable 

Voting starts on Friday


----------



## El Jefe (Nov 26, 2008)

Cool 

let me know and I'll do my bit via PROD etc


----------



## Looby (Nov 26, 2008)

Kevicious said:


> Me and Mrs Vicious once had to take shelter in the Night Owl after a ruck on a train back from the Hothouse. Bunch of Lebowski-esque goth nihilists screaming vengeance at us while they smashed a phone box up in front of the grassy knoll.
> 
> 
> Them were the days them were...



I miss the Hothouse/Villa. I've only just figured out who it was that was murdered in Samsons. I liked that bloke (I know others didn't but he was nice to me). He used to hold my beer for me and has caught my shoes on many occasions in the mosh pit.


----------



## Looby (Nov 26, 2008)

Kevicious said:


> Pretty good cheers
> 
> some Who's Afear'd madness coming up soon if you're interested - I'll mail you.
> 
> ...



I can spread the word too.


----------

